# When to try for baby #2 ???



## Louise1234 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi everyone. I have moderate-severe endo. Baby is nearly 5 months. If we go again it will be self funded. When would you try for number 2? Would u try and do it sooner rather than later? I'm also thinking of going to the ARGC clinic.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,
How long did it take you to get your child?
Whats your age?
Do you have frozen embryos or do you need another retrieval?


----------



## Louise1234 (Jan 18, 2015)

It took 2ish maybe 3 years to eventually fall pregnant. Tried for a year. Found out about enfo. Had surgery. They wanted me to try for another 6 months. Didn't happen. Then on to ivf and it worked with a FET. The fresh cycle didn't work. I'm 33. I have no more eggs it was my last one that worked so I need to start all again.


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Louise, I wanted to join this thread as I have the same question at the back of my mind.

We tried for 3 years before my endo was diagnosed (and removed). We had a successful first IVF shortly after, and have 6 embies in the freezer which we hope will be a sibling for the one I'm currently carrying. Our embies are stored for 4.5 more years, so we chat about how soon after baby's arrival to start trying for #2, as we can't assume it will happen first time. 

At the moment, we have loosely agreed that we will start trying again when our little one is a year old. That way we have time to try multiple times if needed (however I am 36 and DH is 41, so we are slowly edging to the older end of the spectrum!). 

Good luck with whatever you decide! How long was your protocol? My clinic requests a 3 month pause in between IVF rounds, (1 month for FET), so that time can add up too. I've read conflicting reports about breast feeding and doing IVF at the same time, so that might be something to consider if you are BF.

Good luck!


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

If i were you, i would have a retrieval asap if you are not breasfeeding.
I got my boy at 34 and had some frozen embryos. Fet was done and it was neg. When i went for another retrieval at 36, my number drastically decreased. I used to have at least 14 eggs before. Now only 8-9.
In addition, you have endo which cann affect the eggs as well.
So the sooner ypu have a retrievalthe better!,


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I am about to go again and my son turned two last month. I don't have time pressures as I'm 29 and I knew it would be easier for me personally having a slightly bigger gap (will be three years if it works, obviously longer if our only frosty doesn't take). But it depends on age, whether you feel you would manage with two under twos (I feel that my son has become more work not less as he has gotten older!), how many cycles it took for your first and  and whether egg quality is an issue. Many would choose to go sooner than late I think if they thought there were factors against them in terms of the likelihood of success xx


----------

